# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  A behet njehesimi i dimplomave te marra Online

## Miremengjes

Pershendetje,


Diplomat qe merren online kryesisht Bachelor 3 vite ne Amerike psh a  mund te njehesohen me diplomat shqipetare?
Cfare dokumentacioni kerkohet nese behet kjo gje?

----------


## Bamba

Online apo jo, e ke marre diplomen ne dore?  :ngerdheshje: 

Nese po atehere besoj se behet!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

